# Navy Days 6-7 Oct 06



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

More info here.  (There's even Army and Air Force stuff too!)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> More info here.  (There's even Army and Air Force stuff too!)



Very Cool! Good luck with all that. I hope you get an overwhelming turnout


----------



## Journeyman (29 Aug 2006)

AWESOME!!

Oh, hang on, it says "YAG harbour tours" - - I thought there were going to be yak rides


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!
> 
> Oh, hang on, it says "YAG harbour tours" - - I thought there were going to be yak rides



Depending on the weather, they could very well be yak-ing going on.


----------



## navymich (26 Sep 2006)

Here's the ad that is running on local TV:


----------



## Cloud Cover (26 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Here's the ad that is running on local TV:



LOL ... USN Navy Days?


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2006)

Good ad...


----------



## Sub_Guy (26 Sep 2006)

I'm all for getting into the community......

But couldn't this have been planned on another weekend?

These guys lose out on their long weekend just so they can hang out and have some fun... 

BZ to A channel, I nearly snapped when I first watched that ad, nice work.... I can understand running it once then changing it, but it keeps on running...........


----------



## navymich (7 Oct 2006)

From this past week's Lookout: http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20061002/index.shtml



> Instructors from Fleet School are using simple, interactive exhibits at next weekend’s Navy Days to demonstrate the complex work of today’s Canadian Forces sailor.
> 
> Twenty-first century hull techs, stokers and electricians are tasked with fixing and maintaining intricate machinery that requires a high level of mathematics and physics. To demonstrate some of the principles behind their work, each section is bringing a few simulators, which the public can try.
> 
> ...



As I am away from home right now and unable to attend the event, I am looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing comments about how it went.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2006)

Flew down over the site yesterday and put on a good show.  I hope the people on the ground liked it.  I must admit it didnt look very crowded at the time, not sure how much attendance the whole event generated.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (7 Oct 2006)

Well I'm sure they will be lots of people cause I had a hard time booking my room for the marathon in Victoria.
Is navy day only today or also tomorrow?


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Oct 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> BZ to A channel, I nearly snapped when I first watched that ad, nice work.... I can understand running it once then changing it, but it keeps on running...........


I knew Bruce Williams from a few years back.  Good to see he is still an a##!


----------



## Torlyn (9 Oct 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I must admit it didnt look very crowded at the time, not sure how much attendance the whole event generated.



Just under 10,000 attended Navy Days.  We had around 10 people sign the dotted line that day reg force, so a recruiter told me, which was great to hear.  The people who did go seemed to have nothing but great comments about it.  The only negative feedback I heard was the protesters and lack of parking, but in Victoria, if people can't park RIGHT in front of an event, they have issues with parking...

T

EDIT:  Remove excess smileys


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Oct 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Just under 10,000 attended Navy Days.  We had around 10 people sign the dotted line that day reg force, so a recruiter told me.    The people who did go seemed to have nothing but great comments about it.  The only negative feedback I heard was the protesters and lack of parking, but in Victoria, if people can't park RIGHT in front of an event, they have issues with parking.
> 
> T



not just in Victoria....same on this coast


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2006)

I heard the Hippies were gearing up for some sort or protest.  Does anyone know if anything happened?


----------



## Torlyn (10 Oct 2006)

Raging Grannies (I believe that's the name) showed up for about 2 hours on Saturday.  No biggie.  They stayed outside the grounds and sang a few songs.  Refused the water offered by Navy Days staff (something about the carcinogens in the plastic).  There were two Quebécois present, handing out leaflets about why the military is evil.  People seemed more offended by their presence than interested in their propaganda.

A few of the women in black were protesting out front for an hour or two on Friday, with the usual Bread not Bombs signs (I hear it's hard to kill someone with a loaf of bread...  Maybe Christmas cake from 20,000 feet, but I'm not sure if that qualifies.)  The anarchist society at the University of Victoria (I love the myriad of condratictions in that...  Anarchist "Society"?  Hmm...) was supposed to make an appearance, but it was probably too early, or sunny, or dark, or the goth clothes were at the drycleaners, or they had to go to work, or study, or fight the power somewhere else, so we never saw them.

The only thing that the cops had to deal with was one gentleman wearing big posters was blocking the sidewalk at times, but he moved when asked.  There was one lady who attempted to gain entrance to the grounds with a placard reading "War kills Kids" but after the police explained the idea of publicly owned private property (and one fiesty old Vet told her that War kills adults too, and invited her to A-Stan) she meandered back up to the street, and bothered no more.

I will mention that one cab driver from the cab company with Yellow Cabs honked for peace, and gave us at the gates the finger.  If you're in Victoria, you know the company.  I've been debating contacting the company about that, but I'm not really sure it's my place.  I have no problem with him supporting peace, but do it from your private vehicle, and not a company car.

The protesters were welcomed officially by the brass, were offered water by those of us at the gates, and were treated quite admirably.    Their songs were quite nice, blasting Harper, War, Boy Scouts, Rope Knots, etc.  For some strange reason, it became difficult to hear them over "Come cheer up my lads, `tis to glory we sail" that was being sung, but it was all in good fun.

I think they accomplished one thing...  They definitely broke up the day for us.  Nice elderly ladies, they are.

T


----------



## Jaydub (10 Oct 2006)

[/quote]


			
				Torlyn said:
			
		

> The only thing that the cops had to deal with was one gentleman wearing big posters was blocking the sidewalk at times, but he moved when asked.



Was he by chance a long/grey haired man wearing posters that said "Hey man, The Hippies are back!" and things like that?  I've seen him downtown a couple times.  ;D



> I will mention that one cab driver from the cab company with Yellow Cabs honked for peace, and gave us at the gates the finger.  If you're in Victoria, you know the company.  I've been debating contacting the company about that, but I'm not really sure it's my place.  I have no problem with him supporting peace, but do it from your private vehicle, and not a company car.



That's total BS...  I know Yellow Cab gets quite a bit of business from military personell.  Especially when a Ship comes back after secure.  I would defiantly report him.  I would have personally wrote in to the Times Colonist too.  Did you happen to remember what he looked like?  Or better yet, his cab number?  I'll be sure not to give this clown any business...
Or maybe I'll just go with Empress.


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Oct 2006)

An event in Victoria is just not an event without the raging grannies.


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2006)

I guess with the long weekend, they didn't have a chance to put an article together, but here is the blurb that was in this week's lookout. 







> Dental hygienist WO Karen Nelmes checks inside the mobile dental clinic while dental technician Cpl Eileen Kenny secures the clinic’s camouflage netting during Navy Days setup last Thursday. Hundreds of members from Joint Task Force (Pacific) and CFB Esquimalt worked together to put on this public event. Watch for more photos from Navy Days in next week’s Lookout.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2006)

Must.....not.......comment......

*...only Navy Day press coverage was ARMY!!*

.....oops   >


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Must.....not.......comment......
> 
> *...only Navy Day press coverage was ARMY!!*
> 
> .....oops   >



I should have known YOU would make a comment.  Guess you missed the part where it said to watch for more in next week's edition, eh?  :


----------



## cadettrooper (10 Oct 2006)

Ya Navy Day's was a great event and I'll be looking forward to going again next year.......


----------



## PigPen (14 Oct 2006)

Did anyone go to Navy Day’s? If so what did you think?

I was very impressed and pound as I walked around. Being Navy (the senior service lol) I thought that the name was misleading, while the Navy is the largest component on the southern island, the Army and Air Force put on an excellent show as well. I would think that a large part of this was funded by OP Connection, and from a requiting standpoint it could have been called CF Day's or something like that.

Another thing that surprised me was that on the Friday there where very few school kids there, perhaps the MOB should provide busses next year to the schools (liability allowing).


----------



## navymich (14 Oct 2006)

Pigpen, there is a thread on Navy Days  here with the lead up to it, as well as comments from some that attended.


----------



## Torlyn (17 Oct 2006)

PigPen said:
			
		

> Another thing that surprised me was that on the Friday there where very few school kids there, perhaps the MOB should provide busses next year to the schools (liability allowing).



$300 was offered per school IRT transportation for public schools in the area.  We had 4 show up, one all the way from Comox.  They were aware, and had the money for transport.  It's probably a tough sell to teachers (*cough* union *cough*) on the island for a Friday afternoon...  The kids that did show up absolutely loved it, however.  I wonder if some of the schools were worried about potential issues with parents (ie. Why do you take my precious little Johnny/Janey to a recruiting drive for the Evil-(insert current government here) militant dictators that is the CF?  They just want little Johnny/Janey for canon fodder for the war in Iraq!   :) and stayed away to avoid such problems...

T


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2006)

From this week's Lookout:



> *Bravo zulu on the success of Navy Days*
> 
> When I walked into the display at Ogden Point for Navy Days it was the enthusiasm in the air that caught my attention first.
> 
> ...





> *Navy Day Numbers*
> Electrical wire used 6 km
> Temporary fencing used 2 km
> Displays 37
> ...


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2006)

And some pictures, also from the Lookout:

1.  





> LS Malena Moffat and LS Joy Taylor hand out souvenirs to children.



2.  





> Search and Rescue Technician Sgt Scott Elliston heads back to shore in a Fleet Diving
> Unit (Pacific) boat after a demonstration jump into the waters surrounding Ogden Point.



3.  





> A Buffalo Search and Rescue aircraft makes a drop over Ogden Point Oct. 6.



4.  





> Sailors demonstrate damage control techniques as part of the Damage Control Olympics.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Oct 2006)

Looks like it was a good thing the Air Force was there to provide some displays for the "Navy Days"   >


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2006)

You might appreciate this article JM.  Also from the lookout and semi-related to Navy days:



> *Accident delays SARTech demonstration*
> The Navy Days crowd at Ogden Point was left looking up at an empty sky Oct. 7 when two search and rescue technicians (SARTech) delayed a parachute demonstration to help the victims of a car accident on the Patricia Bay Highway.
> 
> Sgt Scott Elliston and MCpl Stephane Richard, from 442 Squadron at 19 Wing Comox, were in a taxi on their way to the Victoria airport to board their Buffalo aircraft when they came upon the two-car collision.
> ...








_Sgt Scott Elliston and MCpl Stephane Richard, Search and 
Rescue Technicians from 442 Squadron at 19 Wing Comox, 
helped the victims of a car accident on the Patricia Bay Highway._


----------



## Wolfmann (17 Oct 2006)

> James Bay irked by Navy Days
> 
> By Andrea Lavigne
> Esquimalt News
> ...



Some local coverage. 

heh,heh...you just can't keep anyone happy. It's refreshing to see the military basically say, "Um...live with it. Have a nice day."

Reminds me of living in Eastern Passage and residents would complain the one time a year, or one time every couple of years an American carrier would be moored OUTSIDE the Halifax harbor (some non-nuclear thing) but it's squadrons would be flown ashore. Or the ODD CF-18 made a low pass during some sort of operation.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Oct 2006)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> heh,heh...you just can't keep anyone happy. It's refreshing to see the military basically say, "Um...live with it. Have a nice day."


Sounds pretty typical of James Bay...actually, that area in general.  When I was with 443 we had noise complaints because of the Sea Kings at the airport, people on Salt Spring Island breaking out in boils after a mysterious liquid dripped off of some type of weapon a Sea King was carrying as it flew over (it was a sonobouy and the liguid was seawater) and people who owned houses in Nanoose upset about weopons firing at the range.  They just love to complain about the military out there.


----------



## Wolfmann (17 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty typical of James Bay...actually, that area in general.  When I was with 443 we had noise complaints because of the Sea Kings at the airport, people on Salt Spring Island breaking out in boils after a mysterious liquid dripped off of some type of weapon a Sea King was carrying as it flew over (it was a sonobouy and the liguid was seawater) and people who owned houses in Nanoose upset about weopons firing at the range.  They just love to complain about the military out there.



What do you expect from a bunch of draft dodging, hippies...not that there's anything wrong with that. One such person managed to get a BJ in the oval office...so kudos to those that can live with themselves.


----------



## navymich (9 Nov 2006)

A couple video clips from Base Imaging, as seen on the MARPAC Notice Board.  Click on each to play.


----------



## SoF (9 Nov 2006)

Great videos mich, wish I was there


----------

